
Move over, Impossible Foods: fungi-based “steaks” are here - laurex
https://newfoodeconomy.org/move-over-plant-based-meat-fungi-steaks-are-here/
======
KingMachiavelli
One aspect I'm curious about is that since these fungi will get ~100% of their
energy from sugar water, how do they end up comparing energy & water usage
wise compared to regular meet.

Instead of growing alfalfa, you are growing sugar cane/beats. Instead of
feeding/growing cows, you are feeding fungi.

Certainly, I'm willing to bet that this uses less water and energy, but is it
1 order of magnitude less or 10? The other meat alternatives (Impossible ,etc)
have similar issues.

I live relatively near this, so hopefully I'll get a chance to try and cook
this meat alternative in the next year. I love cooking meat in many of the
traditional manners and niche like suos vide so I'm really interested in
seeing how it differs and how versatile it is.

One thing I've disliked about the current plant based ones, is that they have
limited availability in stores and are usually preformed and/or seasoned and
super expensive (seems they should be cheaper than meat* if they are less
resource intensive to produce).

*Given meat has many forms of subsidies (insurance, cheap water, etc.), direct price comparison is difficult.

~~~
lonelappde
Cows aren't paid for their labor producing meat. Farmers don't pay carbon
taxes methane taxes for cow externalities.

------
AlleyTrotter
The author describes how it tasted etc. going in. May sound silly, but I have
to wonder how it was coming out.

~~~
KingMachiavelli
Considering that people eat mushrooms all the time, most likely fine.

~~~
marchenko
In fairness, it's not a crazy question - mushrooms contain a lot of
undigestable and fermentable carbs (raffinose, chitin) that can affect
...passage...in some people, and cause flatulence in others. Westerners
outside of central Europe tend not to eat meat-replacement-sized portions of
mushrooms and are probably more familiar with the digestive dynamics of meat.

